# (Intel Desktop) Cod Waw: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.



## sonicthecrafter (Apr 29, 2015)

So I was going to play COD WAW on my Windows 7 Desktop computer.. but then this happened..

When I start cod waw i get this error:

Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

can anyone help?

*Here is some more information about my computer:*

*Operating System:* Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601)
*System Manufacturer:* Dell Inc. *(I don't think this helps :/)*
*System Model:* OptiPlex 755
*BIOS:* Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A11
*Processor:* Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2CPUs), ~2.2GHz *(From what i here.. Pentium processors aren't that great for gaming..)*
*Memory:* 2048MB RAM
*DirectX Version:* DirectX 11

*I think you also might need this (I found this in the Display Tab):*

*Name:* Intel(R) Q35 Express Chipset Family
*Manufacturer:* Intel Corporation *(Again.. I don't think this helps :/)*
*Chip Type:* Intel(R) GMA 3100
*DAC Type:* Internal
*Approx. Total Memory:* 256MB
*Current Display Mode:* 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
*Monitor:* Generic Non-PnP Monitor

Need anymore info.. just ask me..

_Oh! and one more thing.._
I was thinking of installing Windows 8 Instead on this same computer.. will that change anything.. or naw.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try the check here Call of Duty: World at War system requirements | Can I Run Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## sonicthecrafter (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea..no... does not help -_-

Anyone else?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it does...the link clearly states the minimum system specs need to play the game and clearly your system doesn't meet those requirements.

CPU needs to be 3.0 or higher and yours is 2.2? 
You don't mention what GPU you're are using?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

CPU is not the problem. (2.2GHz dual core vs 3GHz single req)



> *Pixel shader version is 2.0*
> Vertex shader version is 0.0
> Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data


 
No amount fiddling with drivers is going to help. Your integrated graphics chip does not meet minimum requirements. Specifically, no support for Pixel Shader 3.0.

Install a dedicated graphics card. Even an entry level card will support your game.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your motherboard has one PCIEx16 slot, so you can install a new graphics card, but you might need to upgrade the PSU.


----------

